# ICD9 Help!



## mamacase1 (Feb 10, 2012)

what ICD9 code would you use for vulvar dermatitis?


----------



## LindaEV (Feb 10, 2012)

Dermatitis is broken up by the cause, and not the location (except for the eyelid)....so you would want to know what was causing it (soap, etc.)


----------

